

Visit your parents -- or get sued by them - codegeek
http://money.msn.com/now/post.aspx?post=3944bc48-cba2-4f92-932b-af32c0c76b03

======
tantalor
This is practically the opposite of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4979112>, posted a few minutes later, in
which a daughter filed a restraining order against her parents for visiting
and harassing her at college.

